# Age Groups Of APS Members.



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 23, 2006)

just curious..... only answer if you want to!


i'll start

22


----------



## Mukesh (Jun 23, 2006)

im 17


----------



## JEZ (Jun 23, 2006)

26 Here!!!

Getting on!!.. :lol:


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 23, 2006)

31 &amp; LUVN IT :twisted:


----------



## wateva (Jun 23, 2006)

12


----------



## baby*bear*21 (Jun 23, 2006)

25


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 23, 2006)

29 in july. :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 23, 2006)

24 next month


----------



## OdessaStud (Jun 23, 2006)

just turned 41


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 23, 2006)

15


----------



## BeardyBen (Jun 23, 2006)

25


----------



## peterescue (Jun 23, 2006)

Im not saying till a few more people post.


----------



## Ella (Jun 23, 2006)

21!! (almost 22 but)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: Age Groups Of APS Members.*



peterescue said:


> Im not saying till a few more people post.



OK you're older than me by 8 years


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 23, 2006)

26


----------



## OuZo (Jun 23, 2006)

24...an old maid . You young whipper snappers just don't realise how little time you have left! Yoi're a spring chicken til you're 21...once you hit 22 it's all over


----------



## Pyror (Jun 23, 2006)

24 - the magic number!


----------



## jessop (Jun 23, 2006)

26


----------



## jordo (Jun 23, 2006)

18


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 23, 2006)

42


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 23, 2006)

Ouzo,- " 24 ", hell your still a spring chicken too.

come on peterescue,- tell us how ancient you are. :wink:


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 23, 2006)

26 too
there seems to be a few at this age.
i dont feel too old now.


----------



## JEZ (Jun 23, 2006)

Good on ya Thor/Jessop....fellow 26ers!!

Go the 26 range!!...lame...  :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 23, 2006)

22 =)


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 23, 2006)

apparently it's all over =(


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jun 23, 2006)

26 in August.


----------



## OuZo (Jun 23, 2006)

> Ouzo,- " 24 ", hell your still a spring chicken too.



Sorry rockhead, I lied . I'm 24 and a half...now you see what I mean. I don't see your age in your post lol


----------



## swampie (Jun 23, 2006)

I turned 30 today , i got the new complete chondro book off the missus and daughter so i'm happy.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 23, 2006)

what about you josho?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 23, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> apparently it's all over =(



For some.

For others, it's just beginning.



Hix


----------



## trader (Jun 23, 2006)

swampie said:


> I turned 30 today , i got the new complete chondro book off the missus and daughter so i'm happy.



 happy B'day Swampie!

I will be 51 in 2 weeks... :wink:


----------



## MURRAY (Jun 23, 2006)

33. I feel old reading everyone else's age


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 23, 2006)

Definately just beginning for me


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 23, 2006)

trader said:


> swampie said:
> 
> 
> > I turned 30 today , i got the new complete chondro book off the missus and daughter so i'm happy.
> ...



Right near my b'day 

i am how ever old zo tells me  she's the boss :lol:


----------



## munkee (Jun 23, 2006)

At 22 and half I think everything fun in my live will have already happened otherwise I shall be too old to enjoy it 

I am planning my midlife crisis a year from now so I can buy a sports car and date a blonde 21 year old model


----------



## OuZo (Jun 23, 2006)

Did I say you could post? :twisted:


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 23, 2006)

19 :roll:


----------



## star11 (Jun 23, 2006)

28, 29 on the 11th of the 11th.


----------



## SNKMST (Jun 23, 2006)

22 as of yesterday


----------



## GreatSage (Jun 23, 2006)

28 on monday!


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 23, 2006)

I turn 34 on the 3rd of next month,great day that hey souly.



cheers popp


----------



## Magpie (Jun 23, 2006)

What year is it again?
I was born in Nov '75.


----------



## Malley (Jun 23, 2006)

18


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 23, 2006)

32


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Jun 23, 2006)

15  haha im still in for alot


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 23, 2006)

22 here


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2006)

I am 52 and Garth is 57!
Best time of our lives!
I love being this age, except for the aches and pains, don't give a rats @#@# what people think of you.....if they don't like me, it's their problem!! hahahaha


----------



## Pandora (Jun 23, 2006)

A Mischievous 26 years ............. Been there............... doing that ................and open to Temptation !!


----------



## snakeeyes (Jun 23, 2006)

34 here, turning 35 on christmas day


----------



## peterescue (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, I'll be 49 on Monday.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 23, 2006)

monday seems like the day doesnt it!!! whats that 3 or 4 birthdays on monday!


----------



## mertle (Jun 23, 2006)

37

just got my first snake and will be getting more!!!


----------



## Kersten (Jun 23, 2006)

28


----------



## Rennie (Jun 23, 2006)

Woohoo! The 22-25 group is winning! :lol:


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 23, 2006)

Sooo many birthday's close by. Well I'm just going to give a BIG group " HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL" :lol: 

I should do it seperately. It would do wonders for my post count :roll:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 23, 2006)

Rennie said:


> Woohoo! The 22-25 group is winning! :lol:



go us!!! woohoo!! hehehe


----------



## JEZ (Jun 23, 2006)

> Woohoo! The 22-25 group is winning!



Us oldies in 26-30 is right on your tail Rennie!!.... :lol:


----------



## pixie (Jun 23, 2006)

im 19.... 20 in october


----------



## dpeica (Jun 23, 2006)

19.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2006)

36 Last Friday


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2006)

Come on Afro, Slatey &amp; Hixy.......tell us how old you are....you couldn't be a s old as Garth!! hehe


----------



## Mr_Matt (Jun 23, 2006)

32


----------



## shiner (Jun 23, 2006)

40 an lovin it :twisted:


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

24


----------



## koubee (Jun 23, 2006)

I do feel rather old now, i'm 30 and a half, but that's when they say it all begins for us girls......it's the beginning of our sexual peak....WooHoo bring it on.
:twisted:


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 23, 2006)

/me is 25 in augest


----------



## blair (Jun 23, 2006)

im 15


----------



## DanN (Jun 23, 2006)

7 and 3/4


----------



## Kersten (Jun 23, 2006)

So you're 31 DanN?


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 23, 2006)

23 in august


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think everyone can guess my age. My user name doesn't represent anything other than my name and year of birth. Although at one stage there I did only weigh 64kgs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 23, 2006)

so who is it thats over 71??
oh well , im 43
oh yeh and i was 37 for two years,


----------



## Rennie (Jun 23, 2006)

DanN said:


> 7 and 3/4





Kersten said:


> So you're 31 DanN?



Took me a while to work that out but I'm guessing you're born on the 29th of Feburary :lol:


----------



## Nome (Jun 23, 2006)

26  30 in three and a half years.


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 23, 2006)

OMG, this site is full of kiddies :wink: 

Wait a minute, I'm still counting. ummmm..... 38 years young


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 23, 2006)

12 in december


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 23, 2006)

Ive been 35 now for the last few years.


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)

45 but I feel 21, at least when she gets time off work.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm 33 in Sept. startn to feel a bit old on this site.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2006)

36 but people say I only look 35


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 23, 2006)

born in 61 boa?.
twas a good year.


----------



## jordo (Jun 23, 2006)

> 36 but people say I only look 35


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## southy (Jun 23, 2006)

19 for me


----------



## tnkkkbl (Jun 23, 2006)

lol i'll start for the mature herps

cough 40 cough


----------



## OdessaStud (Jun 23, 2006)

oh my  now I feel very old


----------



## tnkkkbl (Jun 23, 2006)

> oh my now I feel very old




lol how old is very old


----------



## Hally (Jun 23, 2006)

20


----------



## snakeeyes (Jun 23, 2006)

not many around the 34 yr age bracket ..lol


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 23, 2006)

31


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 23, 2006)

although it says I'm a juvenile on the left


----------



## childreni_440 (Jun 23, 2006)

17 here


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 23, 2006)

i'm 17  the glorious age, 

When I was 17,
I drank some very good beer.
I drank some very good beer
I purchased with a fake ID
My name was Brian McGee
I stayed up listening to Queen
When I was 17.

cheers

Andrew


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes it was the best year, so you have been 35 for quite a few years then ? :lol: 



TrueBlue said:


> born in 61 boa?.
> twas a good year.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 23, 2006)

27

Simone.


----------



## koubee (Jun 23, 2006)

should do a poll to see how many females are herp owners compared to the boys........just a thought


----------



## OdessaStud (Jun 23, 2006)

Last time i looked i was definatly female


----------



## Gregory (Jun 23, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> born in 61 boa?.
> twas a good year.





'61 was a great year.
I only saw a week of it though. I was born on the 24th December.





Cheers, Greg.


----------



## hornet (Jun 23, 2006)

sweet 17 and never been kissed, ditch the never been kissed part and change the 16 2 17


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 23, 2006)

33 Years young!
I will mature one day?

Jason


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 23, 2006)

25 and a new face to this site so g'day everyone


----------



## staffsrule (Jun 23, 2006)

Gudday snakes4me2.... welcome !!


----------



## Possum (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't find my birth certificate, I will call my Mum and get back to you, but I maybe 32! :wink:


----------



## star11 (Jun 23, 2006)

What!!!....there is no one under 10? :shock:


----------



## base2aau (Jun 23, 2006)

32


----------



## Lurk (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: Age Groups Of APS Members.*



peterescue said:


> Im not saying till a few more people post.



Wrong attitude your as young as you feel its just an age Im 33


----------



## Lurk (Jun 23, 2006)

koubee said:


> should do a poll to see how many females are herp owners compared to the boys........just a thought



Ok did you just volinteer?


----------



## Lurk (Jun 23, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> apparently it's all over =(



You have lots ahead its not over yet :wink:


----------



## Lurk (Jun 23, 2006)

MURRAY said:


> 33. I feel old reading everyone else's age



I dont and I am the same age so soeak for yourself


----------



## Reptilia (Jun 23, 2006)

19. 8)


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 23, 2006)

Too old


----------



## tyrone (Jun 23, 2006)

Lurk u can put more than one line per post


----------



## purplefunkything (Jun 23, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Too old



....I am inclined to disagree


----------



## Kersten (Jun 23, 2006)

Glad your back Purplefreakythingie


----------



## Australis (Jun 23, 2006)

Im 22, at the "83" in my name suggests


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 23, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > Too old
> ...



Heh, fair enough, but I still have age issues  My age has been concerning me since somehere in my teens  :lol:


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

i dont know why people worry about there age your only as old as u feel ....SO ANYONE OUT THERE WANNA FEEL 24 lol :mrgreen:


----------



## castellano (Jun 23, 2006)

i'm 16 

Castellano


----------



## purplefunkything (Jun 23, 2006)

alby said:


> i dont know why people worry about there age your only as old as u feel ....SO ANYONE OUT THERE WANNA FEEL 24 lol :mrgreen:



alby, im sure you wouldnt have any problems with anyone wanting to feel 24 again...or for that matter feeling what 24 would be like!


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> alby said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know why people worry about there age your only as old as u feel ....SO ANYONE OUT THERE WANNA FEEL 24 lol :mrgreen:
> ...



hahahaha o my god what a come back


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 23, 2006)

Are you offering Alby?????????

Simone.


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

hahahaha maybe if u think u can handle it


----------



## purplefunkything (Jun 23, 2006)

purple races out and grabs popcorn.........


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 23, 2006)

Well come on over Alby..Bring it on!

Simone.


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> Now I DO wish I was 24 again


haha dont worry aff do u wanna feel 24 hehe im willing to try anyting once


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Well come on over Alby..Bring it on!
> 
> Simone.




hehehehe if u go anything like your fords it wont be too much hassel lol


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 23, 2006)

That sounds like a dare. Be there in ten.

Simone.


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> That sounds like a dare. Be there in ten.
> 
> Simone.



heheheh :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Jun 23, 2006)

Good thing Im in a Holden cause I'll beat you there Simone..  :wink:


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> Good thing Im in a Holden cause I'll beat you there Simone..  :wink:



hahahah probally and youll probally go harder thaN THE FORDS TOO PURPLE


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 24, 2006)

Geez Alby my Festiva will go harder than your Proton AND we'll see if your not turning your head once my XA is on the road. yeeha!

Simone


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jun 24, 2006)

go FORDS they are the best.


----------



## reptililian (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm 30, but thanks to my beautician and a rigorous "Say NO to Sun" policy I'm told I look 24. Does that count?

Plus, I also drive a ford, or a proteron or toyotron or something. In any case, it's white. Does that count too?


----------



## reptililian (Jun 24, 2006)

Autumn is just as nice as Spring you reckon, hey Afro?


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 24, 2006)

o well im 20


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2006)

28


----------



## mciver (Jun 24, 2006)

*Age shall not weary them*

Coming up for the 55 thousand K service shortly. Checklist follows:

Mind - Good as new, maybe better, works like it’s still under warranty. Still writing cheques body can’t cash. Has fully functioning sense of humor. Shows no sign of declining performance.

Bodywork:
Joints – Some wear particularly legs (see also back).
Hair – Mint condition, still all there, little or no grey, soft &amp; shiny.
Back – Rodent excreta, needs replacing.
Looks – The ‘51 model will always be a classic in some people’s eyes.

Under the bonnet:
Brain – Refer to mind above.
Digestion – Still accepting all fuels both solid &amp; liquid (see also Liver, Kidneys &amp; comments).
Liver – Requires constant scrutiny to its age and excessive use.
Kidneys – Function perfectly, work well with liver.
Circulation – All piping clean, pressure checked OK, pump overworked slightly.

General:
Tool kit – Mint condition, has grown with age and new uses are being found daily.

Comments:
Unit as a whole works well although is not as fast off the mark as when new. Exterior condition is fair given the number of rallies and long distance trips it’s endured. Like many of the units from this era, it is fitted with a medium range belly tank.

Regular and sometimes excessive use of the tool kit has resulted in the unit staying (or at least feeling) young. As a result the unit is currently garaged with a model, which is twelve years younger. As a further result, two much smaller units (4 &amp; 5 years old) are currently garaged at the same premises also, while three much older ones are garaged elsewhere. 

Advances in fuels have been no problem with this model as the new and expanded range of liquid fuels (alcohol) have all been found to be upwardly compatible with the system. Solid fuel advances such as curries, pizzas and some Chinese products while working well in the unit, do require an additive (Mylanta) to function efficiently and reduce backfiring.

:wink:


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

haha

thats good mciver


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

34


----------



## Strange1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

Im 24, the 22-25 are in the lead once again!


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

FixOrRepairDaily....................FORD :wink:


----------



## Strange1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

First On Race Day ..... FORD  


Holes Oil Leaks Dents Engine Noise ..... I'll let you work that one out


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

Found On Roadside Dead ! FORD :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

Hope Our Luck Doesn't End Now.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Age shall not weary them*

Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious !


----------



## Retic (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: RE: Age shall not weary them*

But worth it, sorry. :lol: 



Moreliaman said:


> Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious !


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 24, 2006)

I was in primary school in the 50s - can't you tell? I can spell and use apostrophes...

Jamie.


----------



## Retic (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I guess education was still a priority in the 60's but started to fade into the background after that.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

boa said:


> Well I guess education was still a priority in the 60's but started to fade into the background after that.



What, you mean just as Jamie's generation started to teach us???


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah it kinda got thrown out the window in the 70's really ! :lol: and the 80's wernt much beter eiver ! :wink:


----------



## wateva (Jun 24, 2006)

is anyone else here thats 12


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Pete, the problem these days is that :shock: the lunatics run the asylum...

J.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 24, 2006)

> I was in primary school in the 50s - can't you tell? I can spell and use apostrophes...



I didn't go to school until the 80's but I'll put my spelling (not typos) up against anyones.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Magpie - there shouldn't be an apostrophe in "80s"!

J. (just trying to be a smarta.se)


----------



## Magpie (Jun 24, 2006)

Spelling, not punctuation  (American usage sorry).


----------



## mciver (Jun 24, 2006)

*Age*

Good on you (goodonya) Magpie. There's nothing wrong with trying to do your best no matter what it may be, spelling included.

Holdens? Fords? Look who's got the runs on the board at Bathurst.
By the way acronyms don't win races.

Sorry I've been away for a time, but the missus is pretty ill, and has been for a while, hence some of my posts at all hours. I'l probably come and go from the forums for a while yet.

Best regards to all
Paul

P.S. TGIDAH


----------



## Saz (Jun 25, 2006)

*RE: Age*

26


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 25, 2006)

57 and still partying!!! 8) :lol:


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 25, 2006)

19


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 26, 2006)

31 this year....August 12th  

Rooooooaaaarrr!


----------



## Tristis (Jun 26, 2006)

im 20 on friday


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 26, 2006)

30 in September


----------



## bobthefish (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm 35, and I'm an English teacher, so you all better watch your grammar! 

If anyone wants to know what 35 feels like- it's kind of squishy, and often numb.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 28, 2006)

How many degrees do you have Bob?


----------



## peterescue (Jun 28, 2006)

Well Im 49 now and since none of you wished me happy birthday on Monday Im gonna start banning people.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh Pete, i had no idea........ In fact i don't even know when it's my birthdya until family remind me.....Well HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY BABE xoxoxoxoxox

Simone.


----------



## josho (Jun 28, 2006)

23 on the 22/6 there are alot of people in there 20s i always thought it was a old mans game


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wondering if Afro is in the 71 and above bracket?? :lol: ??? I'm only 21 by the way


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy birthday Pete. Remember your only as old you feel. I feel like a pensioner


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought it was---- your only as old as the woman your...... um..... anyway


----------



## trader (Jun 29, 2006)

peterescue said:


> Well Im 49 now and since none of you wished me happy birthday on Monday Im gonna start banning people.



 happy belated Birthday Peter! You are catching up to me...:wink:


----------



## Mysnakeau (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm 32


----------



## shazam (Jun 29, 2006)

Wish I was 20 but I'm turning 29 in August OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Jacko_Gecko (Jun 29, 2006)

22 :mrgreen:


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 29, 2006)

22 yeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 29, 2006)

so many 22's =D we will divide and conquer!


----------



## Rennie (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pete


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 29, 2006)

im 27


----------



## tan (Jun 29, 2006)

31 ithink? :?


----------



## jas468 (Jun 29, 2006)

Feeling 24 Looking 44 Actually 34


----------



## sobrien (Jun 29, 2006)

16


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jun 29, 2006)

43.
Wonder when I'll grow up...


----------



## tebz (Oct 8, 2006)

13


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 8, 2006)

28 this year


----------



## krusty (Oct 8, 2006)

21 nine years ago.


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 8, 2006)

19 on the 19th of September


----------



## Josh_the_Newb (Oct 8, 2006)

20


----------



## dee4 (Oct 8, 2006)

21 and some months


----------



## celticskull (Oct 8, 2006)

36 and just tuned 100 posts (again)


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 8, 2006)

42


----------



## Gouldii (Oct 8, 2006)

24
quite adiverse bunch


----------



## adbacus (Oct 8, 2006)

29


----------



## Mayo (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm 25 and Shelby is 24


----------



## lol93 (Oct 9, 2006)

38 on Tuesday!


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 9, 2006)

22 for me.


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 9, 2006)

58 on Friday 13th of this month. An oldie but a goodie like Afro. LOL!!!


----------



## snakeeyes (Oct 9, 2006)

34 on xmas day


----------



## phoenix (Oct 9, 2006)

42


----------



## Kiwicam (Oct 9, 2006)

31 - man it goes quick!


----------



## pythoness (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm old enough to know better, and too young to care, ummmm 28 ahem


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 9, 2006)

29


----------



## kel (Oct 9, 2006)

28


----------



## caffiend (Oct 9, 2006)

krusty said:


> 21 nine years ago.


 
30 nine years ago... 40 in January!!! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## mertle (Oct 9, 2006)

37 

Fancy asking personal questions like that Matt!! Shame on you hehehehehehe


----------



## Darkon (Oct 9, 2006)

17 last month


----------



## cheazy (Oct 9, 2006)

17... and a half


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 9, 2006)

36


----------



## darkangel (Oct 9, 2006)

24


----------



## freddy (Oct 9, 2006)

17


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 9, 2006)

18! in 10 days!!!!!! but who is counting...  look out sydney!!!


----------



## Sparty (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol.. I think the next APS meet should be at a nightclub. 

Me - 20 years and 184 days, get me to 21 dammit.


----------



## pythoness (Oct 9, 2006)

lol, i tried that, no one wanted to bounce with me


----------



## pavlova (Oct 9, 2006)

27 next month


----------



## Deano (Oct 9, 2006)

25


----------



## benji (Oct 9, 2006)

18


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 9, 2006)

27


----------



## pythonlover (Oct 9, 2006)

alot more young ppl on here then i firts thought.. yeah im with sparty next meeting at a club whooooohooooooooooo!!! oh yeah 19


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 9, 2006)

22


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Oct 9, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> alot more young ppl on here then i firts thought.. yeah im with sparty next meeting at a club whooooohooooooooooo!!! oh yeah 19



ditto pythonlover, i thought i was the minority.
now i see im one of MANY

17 yr olds!  go us


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 9, 2006)

20


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 9, 2006)

Didn't we go through all of this not long ago.
I've got reptiles older than lots of people on this site:shock:

Anyway, 38 pushing 39


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 9, 2006)

19


----------



## vadnappa (Oct 9, 2006)

22. married for two years, unfortunately better half doesnt share love of things with scales


----------



## Julie-anne (Oct 9, 2006)

23


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 9, 2006)

34


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 9, 2006)

22- tomorrow, whooooo!


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 9, 2006)

25 next month.


----------



## dynea (Oct 9, 2006)

26


----------



## pinkjess (Oct 9, 2006)

22


----------



## Jen (Oct 9, 2006)

A gentleman never asks, and a lady never tells. Since I'm not a lady (see my signature  ) I'm 25


----------



## spottie (Oct 9, 2006)

29 i think


----------



## junglejane (Oct 11, 2006)

1/2 way to 50!!


----------



## 6ftPython (Oct 11, 2006)

23.


----------



## Loudenj (Oct 11, 2006)

well i'm 29 for another 7 days. After that I can tell my self how I wasted my was.... or it how wasted i was during my youth


----------



## Easybob (Oct 11, 2006)

16


----------



## martyn_tann (Oct 11, 2006)

18... in the prime and loving it. pythons are the best pet at this age!!! well at any age realy.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 11, 2006)

27.... you are only as old as you feel...... forever 21....


----------



## bug_collector (Oct 11, 2006)

17


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 11, 2006)

<< 35 ... but you're only as old as the woman you feel ... and in that case I'm a spritly 28 :lol:


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 11, 2006)

51 next Tuesday . Looks scary in writing .


----------



## Garry2 (Oct 11, 2006)

45 and should know better


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 11, 2006)

I was born in the best year 69. One small step for man and one giant leap for mankind.


----------



## nom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just turned '30' and loving it


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 11, 2006)

40


----------



## lacemonitor (Oct 11, 2006)

26 in Nov but i definately feel alot older


----------



## pixie (Oct 11, 2006)

i dont remember if ive posted my age, but im 20 tomorrow


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 11, 2006)

an old 27 here


----------



## 6ftPython (Oct 11, 2006)

geez, thanks snake girl, you say 27 is old. gives us 23yr olds something to look forward to.

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Pixie


----------



## Pythons_Reptiles (Oct 11, 2006)

33


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Oct 11, 2006)

So many oldies on this page!


----------



## dragons75 (Oct 11, 2006)

31 next month


----------



## theplantguys (Oct 11, 2006)

30 but feel 40 and look 36 so i guess thats good ........? the wife is 25 in november but she looks 21, bless her


----------



## monix (Jan 29, 2007)

draggin this one up.... (sorry to those who prefer i didnt...  )

28


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 29, 2007)

21 in june cant wait


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

i feel so old,...32,....


----------



## will.i.am (Jan 29, 2007)

12


----------



## monix (Jan 29, 2007)

this data would have been better captured using the polling tool.....
just interested to see (a general guide) how the #s spreads in the different age brackets....




Chris1 said:


> i feel so old,...


 
bah.. age is a state of mind. i am getting close to 30. yet i dont act my age at all (and dont strive too in societies norms..).. and people still think i am 23/24... so there must be sum truth in it.....


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm 22.........its all over......23 in March.......

Then i'm heading for retirment


----------



## dragons75 (Jan 29, 2007)

31 but feel 80 time for a nap


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2007)

lol bry, i'm 18, 19 in november, bry, i just love your avatar lol


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 29, 2007)

i want to retire at 25 but i am baker thats why lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

bah.. age is a state of mind. i am getting close to 30. yet i dont act my age at all (and dont strive too in societies norms..).. and people still think i am 23/24... so there must be sum truth in it.....[/QUOTE]

hehe, i've been telling people 27, since i was 27,...no ones dared argue it so far,..!!


----------



## krusty (Jan 29, 2007)

30 today,31 TOMORROW,where have all the years gone.


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 29, 2007)

27


----------



## craigryan (Jan 29, 2007)

my birthday is september, and i will be 30. Hooray for me


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jan 29, 2007)

I will be 30 on August 3rd......


----------



## reece89 (Jan 29, 2007)

im 17


----------



## Deano (Jan 29, 2007)

Turned 26 on Saturday………….


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm as old as my tongue but a bit older than my teeth.

IsK


----------



## weptyle (Jan 29, 2007)

14 for me


----------



## Tristis (Jan 29, 2007)

20


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 29, 2007)

29 on the 4th july


----------



## simesy75 (Jan 29, 2007)

32 in November


----------



## rumpig (Jan 29, 2007)

33 and a bit


----------



## snakesrule (Jan 29, 2007)

*age group*

49


----------



## Scotth (Jan 29, 2007)

33 also . Looks like a late run on the over 30s, is that because it took us longer to catch up?


----------



## horsenz (Jan 29, 2007)

I am HALF way to 54!!!! 
but your only as old as you feel....


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 29, 2007)

We should have had a poll.. 
My birthdays on the 20th Feb..woo for getting old! :s


----------



## Tamster (Jan 29, 2007)

Im 31 and a big believer of the good old saying "your only as old as you feel"


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 29, 2007)

pffffffff ur all old lol j/k


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 29, 2007)

im 15 and 2/3 years old.


----------



## sc1010 (Jan 29, 2007)

16  

sophie


----------



## noni (Jan 29, 2007)

25 and only just getting my first herp now... seems i'm a bit slower than a lot of you guys


----------



## motman440 (Jan 29, 2007)

16 turning 17


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Age Group.*

43 but my wife says i act about 10.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2007)

Tamster said:


> Im 31 and a big believer of the good old saying "your only as old as you feel"



I thought it was "your only as old as the women you feel" ?


----------



## nom (Jan 29, 2007)

30 and loving it


----------



## tommomotto (Jan 29, 2007)

one of the oldies 34


----------



## copperhead (Jan 29, 2007)

17


----------



## Pike (Jan 29, 2007)

24


----------



## kelly (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm probably one of the young ones, 17 turning 18 this year.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 29, 2007)

Im still young at 13


----------



## Kelzarie (Jan 29, 2007)

21 now, 22 in July


----------



## Jozz (Jan 29, 2007)

27


----------



## gecko_man (Jan 29, 2007)

18


----------



## rigga (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm 40, it's all -_
-_
f
r
o
 m
h
e
r
e
e
e
e


----------



## hodges (Jan 29, 2007)

i am 15 years young  lol
cheers
brad


----------



## spongebob (Jan 29, 2007)

As anyone who has seen the movie will know, Spongebob is only a kid..........

but a kid who is only a couple of months younger than Madonna and Michael Jackson.


----------



## tooben (Jan 29, 2007)

30but still feel 21


----------



## Jakee (Jan 29, 2007)

13 =]


----------



## Karen (Jan 29, 2007)

44 and life has begun


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 29, 2007)

32 and still waiting for life to begin.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Jan 29, 2007)

24 here


----------



## martyn_tann (Jan 29, 2007)

wow this post has been going on for about 8 months!!! that prity impresive. and yeh i never knew how many people where... 'underaged' lol


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 29, 2007)

Same as i was when this thread first came out, 27...28 in April. But still behave like i'm 18. 
I really don't like to admit i am heading the way of Bridget Jones and facing spinsterhood.

Simone.


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 29, 2007)

23


----------



## MaDDoG (Jan 29, 2007)

18 here .. 19 in just ova month.. cant wait


----------



## Pythonpilot (Jan 29, 2007)

40 mmmmmm that can't be right!


----------



## herptrader (Jan 29, 2007)

I think this has been done before in a Poll. Perhaps it is time this type of survey was performed again.

48 (I think... you loose track after a while ;-) )


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 29, 2007)

21... turning 22 in March. Man this is the longest thread... who knew ages would be so interesting? :shock:


----------



## mblissett (Jan 29, 2007)

24 On Friday !!


----------



## thalia_isabel (Jan 29, 2007)

20, my 21st coming up this May, still dunno what I'm gunna do apart from age another year lol


----------



## gumleaf (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm 49 and a grandma and started collecting snakes the year before last. Odessa are you and I the only females in this age bracket I wonder???


----------



## pixie (Jan 29, 2007)

im 20, 21 in october...


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2007)

Add a "1" to my first reply


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 30, 2007)

turned 27 last Dec........ feelin old..........


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm 50, 51 in April 
50s not so bad....


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Feb 7, 2007)

21  one year older in June


----------



## bobchic (Feb 7, 2007)

22 this month 

im getting old  theres no more magical ages til i hit 50..  

i liked being 21....


----------

